# Black Belt Magazine online through Google book



## punisher73

Google Books

Not sure if this has ever been posted, but Google books has Blackbelt magazine scanned in for viewing the whole magazine up through 2004.  Interesting to see the "trends" as the years go by and how most of the stuff is the same stuff argued about today.


----------



## tshadowchaser

Thanks for that information

Blackbelt magazine was one of the finest on the market until they started promoting the latest fad and proclaiming whomever paid for advertising. I love the ones that came out in the early years. Heck that was the only way to know what was going on in the rest of the world.


----------



## sfs982000

I've bookmarked that link on my computer and started reading them from the beginning.  Like you mentioned it's really fascinating to notice the fads and training philosophies over the years.  I currently have a subscription to Black Belt and I still enjoy reading it.


----------



## AaronP

Wow - lots of reading to do!


----------



## JP3

AaronP said:


> Wow - lots of reading to do!



You could just keep reading this board and basically get the same information. As stated above (I used to read BB back in the day) it's the same stuff people are arguing about nowadays...


----------

